# IBEW POWER HOUR LOCAL 3 @ Ground Zero!



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Local 3 class act. :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Good on you guys.


----------

